# Nitrous is a hell of a drug!



## GOGTOGO (May 17, 2011)

Goat made 510 at the wheels and 529 rwtq with a 100 shot of nitrous. Tuned by Dynotune! With a better fuel system could easily hit 600 rwhp. Hint Hint... Ms3 cam, kooks lts, vararam, 43lb injectors. 

Lost 20 rwhp on just a motor pull but well worth it when I hit the button for the nitrous. Had to take out 4 degrees of timing.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

We need a video!! :cheers


----------



## GOGTOGO (May 17, 2011)

*video*

2005 GTO Tuned by Dyno Tune Motorsports - YouTube


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Brian is a good guy, he did my tune last year.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

How much HP can the stock block/bottom end of an LS2 hold safely?


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I've heard 600 is the most you should push it


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice, you can really hear it kick in !


----------



## GOGTOGO (May 17, 2011)

*Nitrous is fun*

Ive been told it can candle about 650 im pushing 600 at the crank with the nitrous and it doesnt even seem like its stressing the motor at all! If you notice in the video im sitting in the trunk because the wheels were breaking loose even on the dyno rollers. My tuner said if I had a bigger fuel pump I can easily get 600 at wheels. This winter I plan on getting a pump, the Tick performance master cylinder kit, clutch, different shifter, one piece drive shaft, drag bags, then drag radials. Going to National trails friday shooting for 11s on street tires. Will post results unless we get rained out!


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Are you all stock manifolds etc or do you have all those mods.....HINT HINT HINT-----danfigg


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Just had my 05 in for some dyno time and tune tweaks, I am thinking 100 shot nitrous as well on a Magnuson 2300. Tuner is confident stock bottom end can handle, clutch upgrade is going to happen with one piece drive shaft. You are so right, nitrous is a drug and 600hp+ at the wheels is intoxicating, I can not wait.


----------



## GOGTOGO (May 17, 2011)

Yes I already have all mods listed: with the cam, exhaust, vararam, and tune car made 426 at the wheels. With nitrous it made 510rwhp and 529 rwtq. Thats why I definitely need drag radials and a better driveline.


----------



## GOGTOGO (May 17, 2011)

*disapointing ET*

Unfortunately at the track today the best I could do was 12.73 @ 116mph. With the mph i hit I know the car is capable of 11s just couldnt get better than a 2.09 sec 60 ft. And the bottle warmer I bought couldnt heat the bottle better than 900psi. Next time im bringing a torch...

Overall was very pleased with her!


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GOGTOGO said:


> Unfortunately at the track today the best I could do was 12.73 @ 116mph. With the mph i hit I know the car is capable of 11s just couldnt get better than a 2.09 sec 60 ft. And the bottle warmer I bought couldnt heat the bottle better than 900psi. Next time im bringing a torch...
> 
> Overall was very pleased with her!


1. A good ET requires a good launch
2. A good launch requires the correct tires
3. A good driver is required to accomplish the task


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

And a good driver is accomplished by practice!!!!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

What was the DA? I agree with that trap and a good 60' you have 11s. Your trap though seems really low for your RWHP. ~400 RWHP can hit 113-115. You should be at least 8-10 MPH faster. Unless your shifting really slowly traps are a great indicator of power. It's the reason I'd take a trap number over a dyno number any day.


----------



## 97ramsst (Jul 27, 2011)

Like any other drug you will have to keep upping the dose to get the same rush...because if 100 feels good I wonder what 150 feels like? Before long your spraying 250...just try not to OD!

:cheers


----------



## GOGTOGO (May 17, 2011)

*Granny shifting*

Yeah I was granny shifting but with over 500rwhp I still thought I could get in the 11s I thought wrong. My last pass of the day was my best and like I said my bottle pressure was less than 900psi. More practice and eventually drag radials and im sure I will be there, just wanted that 11sec slip before winter. By the way not sure what DA is? Im a newbee.


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

SWGOAT said:


> Just had my 05 in for some dyno time and tune tweaks, I am thinking 100 shot nitrous as well on a Magnuson 2300. Tuner is confident stock bottom end can handle, clutch upgrade is going to happen with one piece drive shaft. You are so right, nitrous is a drug and 600hp+ at the wheels is intoxicating, I can not wait.


I have a 2005 with a Mangacharger, Custom headers, stage 7 clutch, cam (not radical but has a nice lope and for top end), custom tune, no cats and it dynos at approx 473 rear wheels during AZ summer. It just is not enough anymore... I was debating NOS system but am unsure if it would be a safe addition (safe for the cars engine). The rear end and everything else is stock. Would a NOS system be an option? Any recommendations on which?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GOGTOGO said:


> Unfortunately at the track today the best I could do was 12.73 @ 116mph. With the mph i hit I know the car is capable of 11s just couldnt get better than a 2.09 sec 60 ft. And the bottle warmer I bought couldnt heat the bottle better than 900psi. Next time im bringing a torch...
> 
> Overall was very pleased with her!


Look into a Nano kit. I'm getting one for my 100 shot in spring.


----------



## Podevels (Jan 29, 2013)

jpalamar said:


> How much HP can the stock block/bottom end of an LS2 hold safely?


holds 625 but after 500 your probably gonna wanna get a new transmission


----------

